# Gelöst: Remotezugriff auf WD My Cloud Ex 2 Ultra seit Umstellung auf Kabel nicht mehr möglich



## Lichtbringer1 (20. Februar 2020)

*Gelöst: Remotezugriff auf WD My Cloud Ex 2 Ultra seit Umstellung auf Kabel nicht mehr möglich*

Hallo liebe Community,

unsere Nachbarn wurden von Voadafone und Unitymedia (die wissen anscheinend immer noch nichts voneinander) auf Docsis 3.1 umgestellt. Nach der Umstellung steht jetzt eine FritzBox 6591Cable (am Hausanschluss angeschlossen) neben einer EasyBox 804 (an der FritzBox) angeschlossen.

Vor der Umstellung war es noch möglich von extern über die WD my Cloud Seite auf das NAS zuzugreifen (Remotezugriff) und Daten abzurufen. Seit der Umstellung funktioniert dies nicht mehr.
Die WD My Cloud Ex 2 Ultra zeigt ihrerseits im Dashboard an, dass der Internetzugriff funktioniert, allerdings kann der Clouddienst keine Verbindung herstellen. Beim Updateversuch wirft das NAS eine Netzwerkfehlermeldung. Anscheinend blockiert die Fritzbox den Internetzugriff des NAS.

Wenn man ein Patchkabel direkt vom NAS Anschluss in den Lpatop steckt funktioniert der Zugriff. Auch der Zugriff auf das NAS über die Benutzeroberfläche der FritzBox ist möglich.

Die Idee das über Portfreigaben zu lösen scheiterte jedoch an mangelndem Wissen. Auch die DNS Rebind Schutzfunktion bewirkt anscheinend nichts. Habt ihr eine Idee wie der Zugriff wieder möglich wird?

(Es geht um das NAS und die Ausrüstung der Nachbarn).


----------



## Olstyle (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: Remotezugriff auf WD My Cloud Ex 2 Ultra seit Umstellung auf Kabel nicht mehr möglich*

Im Kabelnetz wird nur noch IPv6 genutzt. Wahrscheinlich wird dein NAS aber nur über IPv4 geroutet.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: Remotezugriff auf WD My Cloud Ex 2 Ultra seit Umstellung auf Kabel nicht mehr möglich*

Wahrscheinlich kann das NAS kein IPv4. Leider kenne ich nur einen Teil der Grundlagen zu IPv6 und habe darüber hinaus keine Ahnung.

Ich habe noch gelesen, dass man das NAS über MyFritz steuern kann, allerdings habe ich noch nicht verstanden wie das funktioniert. Falls jemand noch eine Alternatividee hat wie man von extern auf das Wd My Cloud Ex2 Ultra per Remote zugreifen wäre das sehr hilfreich. Ansonsten würde ich den Nachbarn raten bei AVM nachzufragen, da der Unitymedia und Voadafone Support anscheinend nicht weiterhelfen konnte.


----------



## fotoman (20. Februar 2020)

*AW: Remotezugriff auf WD My Cloud Ex 2 Ultra seit Umstellung auf Kabel nicht mehr mÃ¶glich*



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich kann das NAS kein IPv4.


Nicht das NAS, sondern, wie von          Olstyle schon geschrieben, der Kabelanschluss. Oder alternativ kann der AVM-Service und nahezu alle übrigen Zugriffsmethoden aus dem Internet kein IP6.

Das ist beim Kabelanschluss schon seit vielen Jahren normal. Der UM Anschluss bestand entweder schon lange, dass damals noch ein echter Dual Stack geschaltete wurde oder Dein Nachbar hatte irgendwann mal bei UM die Umstellung von DS lite auf echten Dual Stack (also IP4+IP6) beantragt.

Ob Vodafone immer noch bereit und in der Lage ist (u.A. genügend IP4-Adresse für all seine Kunden hat, die das möchten), muss man halt erfragen.

Ansonstne siehe hier:
Was ist DS-Lite und wie funktioniert es? | FRITZ!Box 7590 | AVM Deutschland
was danach aber wohl noch nicht (oder nicht flächendeckend) umgesetzt ist, wenn es dies überhaupt für Privatkundenanschlüsse kommen wird.

Zur Not muss man ohne eigenen Server halt für solche Reley-Services zahlen.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (21. Februar 2020)

*AW: Remotezugriff auf WD My Cloud Ex 2 Ultra seit Umstellung auf Kabel nicht mehr mÃ¶glich*

Danke für die Erläuterung. Die Nachbarn meinten, dass sie nie etwas beantragt haben und nur auf den neuen Vertrag gewechselt sind, weil dieser 10€ günstiger ist. Die ganze Konfiguration wurde von Voadafone vorgenommen. Schon interessant, dass man für die Benutzung von manchen Geräten eigentlich zig Fortbildung bräuchte, damit man diese versteht bzw. dass die Provider einfach irgendetwas ändern ohne den Kunden ordentlich zu informieren.


----------



## fotoman (21. Februar 2020)

*AW: Remotezugriff auf WD My Cloud Ex 2 Ultra seit Umstellung auf Kabel nicht mehr mÃ¶glich*



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Schon interessant, dass man für die Benutzung von manchen Geräten eigentlich zig Fortbildung bräuchte, damit man diese versteht bzw. dass die Provider einfach irgendetwas ändern


Es war jahrelang sogar übelich, dass die Provider in der AGB von Privatkundenanschlüssen den Betrieb von Servern (nichts anderes ist so ein NAS) verboten haben.  Sieht man ja auch schön an den verfügbarne Datenraten bei Kabel und (V)DSL, wo man zwar einen großen Download aber faktisch kein Upload buchen kann.

Oft wäre es sogar besser für die Sicherheit (nicht nur der Leute  sondern des gesamten Netzes) wenn man für den Betreib solcher Anlagen  eine Schulung haben müsste.

WD ist z.B. dafür bekannt, Sicherheitslücken erst extremst spät zu patchen:
Western Digital patcht ueber ein Jahr alte Sicherheitsluecke im NAS My Cloud | heise online 
Hoffentlich ist im Gerät wenigstens die automatische Aktualisierung standardmäßig aktiviert.

Wer da sein Gerät nicht im Blick hatte (=sich wenigstens rüdimentär damit auskennt), hätte recht schnell (so schnell, wie die eigene Leitung es halt hergab) alle Daten des WD MyCloud los sein können. Alternativ verschlüsselt jemand die Daten oder greift vom NAS aus das Heimnetz an.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (21. Februar 2020)

*AW: Remotezugriff auf WD My Cloud Ex 2 Ultra seit Umstellung auf Kabel nicht mehr mÃ¶glich*

Die automatische Aktualisierung funktioniert aufgrund der Netzumstellung nicht mehr.

Da mich das aber auch interessiert habe ich mittlerweile das vierte Vertragsupgrade ohne Mehrkosten bekommen. Von 450MBit auf 1000MBit (mit Dual Stack Betrieb, damit ein Nas auch von außen erreichbar wäre) ist schon etwas Neues.

Hm...Ich habe grade mal den Artikel über DS-Lite gelesen...Dual Stack scheint ja auch nicht so toll zu sein. Der Voadafone Mitarbeiter meinte, dass man IPv6 komplett abschalten könnte. Laut Artikel funktioniert das jedoch nicht.


----------



## Venom89 (22. Februar 2020)

*AW: Remotezugriff auf WD My Cloud Ex 2 Ultra seit Umstellung auf Kabel nicht mehr mÃ¶glich*



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Hm...Ich habe grade mal den Artikel über DS-Lite gelesen...Dual Stack scheint ja auch nicht so toll zu sein. Der Voadafone Mitarbeiter meinte, dass man IPv6 komplett abschalten könnte. Laut Artikel funktioniert das jedoch nicht.



Meinst du den verlinkten Artikel von AVM?
Der handelt ja von Dual Stack LITE und das ist wirklich nicht das wahre. Bei richtigem Dual Stack hast ja eine öffentliche ipv4 sowie v6 und keinen Tunnel dazwischen.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (22. Februar 2020)

*AW: Remotezugriff auf WD My Cloud Ex 2 Ultra seit Umstellung auf Kabel nicht mehr mÃ¶glich*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Meinst du den verlinkten Artikel von AVM?
> Der handelt ja von Dual Stack LITE und das ist wirklich nicht das wahre. Bei richtigem Dual Stack hast ja eine öffentliche ipv4 sowie v6 und keinen Tunnel dazwischen.



Angeblich soll mein neuer Anschluss mit echtem Dual Stack kommen. Meine Nachbarn wurden direkt auf IPv6 umgestellt (wahrscheinlich Dual Stack Lite).


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (5. März 2020)

*AW: Gelöst: Remotezugriff auf WD My Cloud Ex 2 Ultra seit Umstellung auf Kabel nicht mehr möglich*

Problem wurde durch die Umstellung auf natives Ipv4 mit statischer, öffentlicher Adresse gelöst.


----------

